# Food Prepping with EBT



## Prepper911 (8 mo ago)

What online products/websites could aid in prepping that can be purchased with ebt?


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

Walmart.com takes EBT you can add your card then Search for food, water, seeds or any kit items that are 51% food. then click filter--> benefit cards-->EBT. Store pickup is free and there are items online that you can't get in the store. I found freeze dried foods in mylar bags and some other survival type foods.


----------



## Prepper911 (8 mo ago)

Mr.penguin said:


> Walmart.com takes EBT you can add your card then Search for food, water, seeds or any kit items that are 51% food. then click filter--> benefit cards-->EBT. Store pickup is free and there are items online that you can't get in the store. I found freeze dried foods in mylar bags and some other survival type foods.


Thank you, I know there's some on Amazon when you can find it. I will goto Walmart and check them out.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

You not only can get from amazon.but get prime for half price as well


----------



## Prepper911 (8 mo ago)

jimLE said:


> You not only can get from amazon.but get prime for half price as well



I do have Prime as well. It helps to save a lot and A LOT on shipping. One thing that I am want to get is more heirloom food seeds. I am not finding big packs on Amazon that I can get with EBT. It is one thing that I really want to stock up on. I wish Amazon had a better way to search for just EBT eligible items. "If anyone knows of a way other than searching for something like EBT Heirloom seeds. Please let me know." Thanks


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

The seed's is a good idea. I've done a lil bit of gardening myself.so buying some seeds with a EBT is a good idea if you can find what you're looking for.and at a good price.


----------



## Prepper911 (8 mo ago)

jimLE said:


> The seed's is a good idea. I've done a lil bit of gardening myself.so buying some seeds with a EBT is a good idea if you can find what you're looking for.and at a good price.


I have found some that I got but it was not on EBT. I am still looking. I think something is out their just have to find it.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

Prepper911 said:


> I have found some that I got but it was not on EBT. I am still looking. I think something is out their just have to find it.


Any store that sells seeds and accepts EBT like Dollar Tree, Family Dollar, Walmart, and Stop and Shop chains.


----------



## Prepper911 (8 mo ago)

Mr.penguin said:


> Any store that sells seeds and accepts EBT like Dollar Tree, Family Dollar, Walmart, and Stop and Shop chains.


With me living in a small area. For me to get to any of them places is at least a 30-60 min drive. Not really bad when you drive and have a way to get to them places. But I don't have a way to get to them places. Which is why I am wanting to order online.


----------



## Prepper911 (8 mo ago)

*Amazon Search EBT Update/Information: *I found that you can go to Amazon and do a basic search for the word "Food". Then on the results page to the left, check the box at the top for EBT. That filters everything for EBT. Then if needed/wanted from the left side of the page results you can dial down which department to search in. 

This is the only way I have found to try and show just the EBT stuff. I hope this helps someone. If so please drop a like on this post to let us know. Thanks


----------



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)

Prepper911 said:


> What online products/websites could aid in prepping that can be purchased with ebt?


around here if you stand around the gas stations long enough you could score $500 in EBT for about $150 cash


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Koefe said:


> around here if you stand around the gas stations long enough you could score $500 in EBT for about $150 cash



Also very illegal.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I am really surprised that no one made any cracks about welfare rat or slacker comments. I thank you for that. I think this is a serious thread for those with minimum resources to prep. Sometimes life hands you lemons and you just have to work your way thru it to make lemonade.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

For those with minimum resources free dried foods are the best prep but costly. The most economical would be buckets with Mylar bags and oxygen absorbers. Get your hands on 10 food grade buckets a pack of Mylar bags/oxygen absorbers and then work on getting foods like beans, white rice, salt, sugar, ect. Those foods have a 30+ year shelf life. Also get cans of meat and chicken/beef base to supplement those foods. The canned food you will have to rotate.


----------



## Prepper911 (8 mo ago)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I am really surprised that no one made any cracks about welfare rat or slacker comments. I thank you for that. I think this is a serious thread for those with minimum resources to prep. Sometimes life hands you lemons and you just have to work your way thru it to make lemonade.


I am surprised as well. I am glad though. I live in a small town and allot of people are on Food Stamps and allot of people that have disabilities. I personally don't think there's much time before things get really bad, even in a small town. I am in a small town that has a major highway that goes through three major counties. Now is the time to get started prepping.


----------



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)

Prepper911 said:


> I am surprised as well. I am glad though. I live in a small town and allot of people are on Food Stamps and allot of people that have disabilities. I personally don't think there's much time before things get really bad, even in a small town. I am in a small town that has a major highway that goes through three major counties. Now is the time to get started prepping.


better late than never. you’re on the right track. 

good luck.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I am really surprised that no one made any cracks about welfare rat or slacker comments. I thank you for that.


Ditto.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Here is my input... I mentioned this when I wrote Poorman's Guide to Prepping; in most poor countries the poor people buy lots of dry rice, beans, pasta and similar as well as many canned good. Here is a random pull from the web, I'd also invest in Heirloom seeds and etc.

Can't buy alcohol on EBT but, I'd invest in some cheap vodka, it can be used like medical alcohol and used to treat water in an emergency.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

How is vodka used to treat water?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> How is vodka used to treat water?


From what I just searched, poorly.

To properly sanitize, you'd need a ~50:50 split.
Alcohol dehydrates. That math isn't great.


----------



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> From what I just searched, poorly.
> 
> To properly sanitize, you'd need a ~50:50 split.
> Alcohol dehydrates. That math isn't great.


half-drunk and half-hydrated sounds like my kinda SHTF party!!! an excellent alcohol to water ratio if you ask me


----------

